# Can I use my [similar to blundstone] boots with half chaps?



## xxstriderlol (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't have paddock boots, but I've currently been riding in some Aquatherm boots. My dad wants me to get some half chaps, but I'm not sure if I would need to get real paddock boots for it. I'm asking this because the top is wider than paddock boots by a bit and it doesn't touch my skin. And, are they necessary? Thank you so much everyone! 

PLEASE TELL ME ANY IDEAS FOR GOOD, DURABLE (AND CHEAPER) HALF CHAPS OR/AND PADDOCK BOOTS! THANK YOU! 

These are the boots I have:


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes you can. I've used them with my blundstones before, as long as the elastic area is open enough. I haven't come across half chaps that wouldn't work well yet. 

For half chaps, I'd actually recommend going for a good leather pair. I like tredstep or ariat half chaps, although they aren't the cheapest. I've had synthetic ones in the past and they just fell apart after a while.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I would recommend getting paddock boots for riding in; I found it made a real difference when I switched. Mine are Auken zip-ups that I got on sale for under $50. Look around and you could find a good deal.


----------



## xxstriderlol (Dec 7, 2020)

Jolly101 said:


> Yes you can. I've used them with my blundstones before, as long as the elastic area is open enough. I haven't come across half chaps that wouldn't work well yet.
> 
> For half chaps, I'd actually recommend going for a good leather pair. I like tredstep or ariat half chaps, although they aren't the cheapest. I've had synthetic ones in the past and they just fell apart after a while.


Thank you! Ill look into that.


----------



## xxstriderlol (Dec 7, 2020)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I would recommend getting paddock boots for riding in; I found it made a real difference when I switched. Mine are Auken zip-ups that I got on sale for under $50. Look around and you could find a good deal.


They are actually on sale for $50 bucks at my local store, too! Ill check those out. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

With the Auken ones, make sure you feel the soles. I used to have a pair of them, and the soles felt like hard plastic and would slip around all over the place in the stirrups. I assumed it was a problem with my riding, until I got better boots and the problem disappeared. I know some of the boots they make now have better, more rubbery soles though. So make sure you feel them before you buy them!


----------



## linoser (Dec 3, 2020)

yes!! but maybe have a look at saxon , Dublin, or ovation paddock boots? they are more affordable and ideal for riding with half chaps!! I got my Dublin ones off of statelinetack


----------

